# Got a "FREE" wagon load of hay today!



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

One of my sons came over today to shoot in his muzzleloader so we went out back with the truck to shoot off of.I told him to back in near the pines for the shade and he asked "Well what about the bees?" I told him there were none on the property. I lost both hives this winter." Then what am I seeing in my rear view mirror?" Sure enough, a swarm set up house in one of my boxes! I was just back there yesterday picking asparagus and they were empty at 3 pm.

Let's hope the old saying holds true: A swarm in May is worth a wagon load of hay. A swarm in June is worth a silver spoon. And a swarm in July ain't worth a dead fly!

Wade


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You make it look to easy.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats! You must be living right


----------

